# Homestead Gun/Truck Gun: 350 Legend



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Like many of you, I have some good hunting rifles.... Rifles I treasure and don't want to beat up around the property day in and day out. I have property that is mostly, heavily covered with Oak Brush.... very heavy. I want a little brush buster of a rifle and I have made a decision.

We purchased our property about six months ago and in that time we have seen a lot of Mule Deer, couple of Black Bear and a Coyote......and dozens and dozens of Turkey. I have clearly identified Panther/Bobcat tracks and two sets of Elk tracks. We have enough property that we can hunt it without legal issues of shooting at a house or over a road, so am stoked to harvest a deer and maybe a bear in 2022.

My Christmas present, from the wife, was a gun that would meet my needs above.......

The past year or so, my interest was stirred as I visited Walmart, Cabelas, Sportsman Warehouse, etc.... Consistently, 350 Legend ammo was in every store and usually a good bit of inventory. I didn't know anything about the new round and didn't give it attention with my pocketbook. I am still home-bound, getting over severe COVID (9 day Hospital Stay in Nov.), so I had plenty of time to continue my research online, while also calling every gun shop within a 100 miles of me. I was impacted by the many stories coming out of Michigan, Ohio and Iowa of female and teenage hunters loving the 350 Legend because of effectiveness and low recoil.

My top two gun choices are no where to be found, including a dozen of the top online gun dealers. I want a bolt action, short barrel, slightly tactical look......

1. Winchester XPR Stealth
2. Ruger American Ranch

I am very pleased with my purchase and am hopeful I will love the gun. I had to order it through the Sportsman Warehouse website, with a store delivery of January 7. 


Savage 110 Switchback Matte Black Bolt Action Rifle - 350 Legend

I also found a 1.25-4.5x26mm scope that should be a nice look and function on this gun.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the 350legend is for states that allow strait wall cartridges but not bottle neck rifle cartridges or longer rifle cartridges 

it was designed to fit in an AR-15 platform

I hear the heavier bullets do a better job they make a 170 for it now 

it is by no means a power house but as a shorter range compact rifle fine 

may it serve you well


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I enjoy Savage rifles and have one in 270. The Ruger American is a sexy beast to me. I am seeing 350 ammunition currently ranging from $1.50-$2 a round.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I standardized on 308 , I love me a 180gr doing 2595fps they just work on anything I have shot with one.

you can get virtually any rifle in 308 and it keeps me with one set of components


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Not the load I would choose for hunting, but giddy up on the $0.80 cents a round and free shipping with an order over $75. I've been patiently waiting for 270 Win to be on a shelf, as I am down to about 60 rounds in my ammo cabinet.... and after over 9 months, I found some last week and I purchased all three boxes at $2.15 per round for basic 130'er grainers.... Yeah, $43 a box. That makes $16 a box look really good.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

From what I’ve seen the ballistics are similar to the 30-30.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Bought my first box of 350 Legend.... whopping $16.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Hey, if they didn't come out with new calibers, what would we gun nuts have to buy and talk about?

Enjoy the new toy !


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Fishindude said:


> Hey, if they didn't come out with new calibers, what would we gun nuts have to buy and talk about?
> 
> Enjoy the new toy !


if it wasn't for dumb gun laws we wouldn't have half the guns we have 

strait wall cartridge states sure have made for a lot of cartridge development 

if it wasn't for trying to fit between laws and state game regs we would probably all just shoot everything with a 30cal rifle in 30-06 or 308 guys who don't need the range could use 30-30. sure you might have a couple 270win folks who just have to be different.
it would just be a bunch of boring freezer filling meat hunting I guess 

Green county went Rifle about a decade ago having been shotgun only for 30-40 years 
the Sheriff's department started getting significantly fewer calls for farm equipment , trucks and out buildings being struck by projectiles , turns out people respected the power and range of a rifle like they never had with a shotgun. they though because they could not reliably hit past 100 yards that the projectile must be in the ground by 150 which isn't the case.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if it wasn't for trying to fit between laws and state game regs we would probably all just shoot everything with a 30cal rifle in 30-06 or 308 guys who don't need the range could use 30-30. sure you might have a couple 270win folks who just have to be different.
> it would just be a bunch of boring freezer filling meat hunting I guess


It's not just because of the laws.
Firearms and ammunition manufacturers spearhead this effort too, or they wouldn't sell near as many guns and ammo. If everyone was using a handful of calibers, profit magins would also go down on both guns and ammo.

People have been toying with modifying and improving firearms and cartridges ever since they first came out.
Not likely to change anytime soon.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Fishindude said:


> It's not just because of the laws.
> Firearms and ammunition manufacturers spearhead this effort too, or they wouldn't sell near as many guns and ammo. If everyone was using a handful of calibers, profit magins would also go down on both guns and ammo.
> 
> People have been toying with modifying and improving firearms and cartridges ever since they first came out.
> Not likely to change anytime soon.


true 
there was the short and super short magnum craze 

the 6.5 high BC craze going on in long range games 

pushing performance for gun games and conforming to changing hunting regs does play a good part 

in the past it was a lot about , faster , flatter and fitting in a short action 

the strait wall laws really caused a divergence from that and it became what can we do with 1.7 inches in case length >35 cal without a bottle neck.

also look at the muzzle loader market , pushing the performance and reducing need for user knowledge to give the season extenders a single shot rifle that conforms to muzzle loader laws


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

My deer blind back behind the house is in a shotgun only county. 50 yds to the east and I can use a rifle.
Ammo availability has been a major concern around here. Things are getting better, but rifle ammo is still kind of scarce.
.308, 5.56 are all over the place but not much else.
During the shortage the only handgun ammo you could consistently find was .40 cal. Tons of that stuff.
Prices are getting better too. Have picked up 9mm for $18 a box. That's less than half of what it was last year.
.45's are still kind of tough and expensive.
I think that the ammo shortage has made me wary of some of the newer cartridges. Found some great deals on rifles but always worried about feeding them.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Fishindude said:


> It's not just because of the laws.
> Firearms and ammunition manufacturers spearhead this effort too, or they wouldn't sell near as many guns and ammo. If everyone was using a handful of calibers, profit magins would also go down on both guns and ammo.
> 
> People have been toying with modifying and improving firearms and cartridges ever since they first came out.
> Not likely to change anytime soon.


About half of the new cartridges come about because some hobbyist or end-user decides to make a new cartridge to suit some particular purpose. The ammo or gun manufacturer usually only gets involved to bring it to the masses.

.300 Blackout started as a wildcat created by JD Jones. AAC eventually took it through SAAMI as the “AAC Blackout”. 6.8 SPC was a US Army Good Idea Fairy dropping that they brought Remington in to help them finish.

Some of it is just a new gun sales ploy, but most cartridges are designed because they offer some unique benefit on paper. Whether they catch on or not is a different story.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the 350legend is for states that allow strait wall cartridges but not bottle neck rifle cartridges or longer rifle cartridges


And..... it is for me. 

I purchased 100 rounds of the 180gr Soft Point for hunting and it should be just the ticket for my little Homestead. Because of the heavy Oak Brush, no where on my property, will I have a shot over 75-100 yards with most at 50 yards.




Kiamichi Kid said:


> From what I’ve seen the ballistics are similar to the 30-30.


Amazingly similar..... But once I shoot up the 145gr Target loads, plinking away, breaking in the gun.... It will get a steady diet of 180 grainers!












.........


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I had no idea that some states only allow certain types of cartridges.

Learn about something stupid every day it seems.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

My Christmas present was a Savage Model 10 in .308. Can't wait to get out and shoot it.

Uh, that's the one the wife knows about anyway.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> I had no idea that some states only allow certain types of cartridges.
> 
> Learn about something stupid every day it seems.


I think it is Michigan, Ohio and Iowa.... Historically, those states only allowed Black Powder or Shotgun. At some point, laws changed and allowed straight case, center fire. This round is a game-changer for them.

For me... it is just a fun little gun, that will spit 180gr pills at critters.


........


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Is that just for hunting? So you can own whatever you want, just can't hunt with necked cartridges?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> I had no idea that some states only allow certain types of cartridges.
> 
> Learn about something stupid every day it seems.


I'm in Indiana. We used to be a shotgun only state for deer.
Then they started allowing muzzle loaders
Then they started allowing handguns
Then they started allowing short cased pistol cartridges (.44mag, .357, .45 LC, etc)
Now it's wide open .... anything above.24 cal & below .50 cal


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

In Ohio the restrictions apply to hunting deer. They do not apply to small game. You can now use a pistol to hunt deer, provided the barrel is longer than the minimum length. I don't recall what it is offhand and it might have changed since I looked a few years ago. I haven't done much hunting in the last few years.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

State Laws for Hunting | Hunting Laws Per State







matchgrademachine.com





that the interesting part as they realize the Strait wall cartilages were getting as mentioned 30-30 ballistics , and that people were finally hitting what they were shooting at more and more it just becomes rifles can be used , some places it is only on private land , others by township or county.

the State of WI is all rifle but the DNR allowed each township to adopt the old shotgun and pistol wording. there are only a handful of townships that did so. one of the places I hunt is still shotgun and pistol only.
well we may have built AR pistols in 300 blackout it would have been 350 legend but we did it before that was a cartridge 
this year we talked to one of the township firemen in the woods , he was carrying a braced 308 pistol so it only actually keeps 17 and under from using a pistol.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I got my Legend for a totally different reason, because I learned how to make my own jacketed bullets out of scrap 223 brass. I bought a set .357" C-H dies back when they still made them, and experimented with different ways to make a jacketed bullet. Here is a pic of the process. I also built my 35 Whelen with a left-handed Savage 110 (yes, I'm a leftist) to shoot the heavy .357" rifle bullets.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Scope and rings arrived and I got her put together.... Sure do like the look and feel... and can't wait to poke some holes in some paper.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that looks like it is mounted awfully far back or has horrible eye relief?


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

its perfect


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been watching You Tube videos about lever action rifles, in the older calibers. I am thinking about getting a Winchester 45-90 for a truck and saddle gun. It was made to shoot 500 grain bullet at 1500 fps. But you can hand load, a 250 gr bullet at 3000 fps. That should be enough for jackrabbits, and coyotes.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Big_John said:


> Michigan


I grew up in Michigan, and we hunted deer with rifles, 30-30 .308 and 30-06. There were a few counties in the southern part of the state that only allowed shotguns.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Big_John said:


> its perfect


if it works for you 

I like mine a lot farther forward even with the back of the trigger is generally about right


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if it works for you
> 
> I like mine a lot farther forward even with the back of the trigger is generally about right
> 
> View attachment 104313


A scope set there is totally useless to me. All I see through one set there is a black nothing. By the time I get it moved to where I see anything through it, even a turtle would be long gone.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Big_John, do you wear glasses? My glasses interfere with a scope set where it is "supposed" to be.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> A scope set there is totally useless to me. All I see through one set there is a black nothing. By the time I get it moved to where I see anything through it, even a turtle would be long gone.


that scope has 3.7 inches of eye relief the very back edge of the bolt will just touch my cheek which tells you were my face is , right at the front edge of the bag.

I do wear glasses 

I am fairly tall 

any center fire rifle scope should have 3-4 inches of eye relief if it doesn't like many of the scopes that came as combos on Remington rifles they are junk and should just be tossed. watched a kid scope himself at a deer sight in , the junk scope the combo came with had about 1 1/2 inches of eye relief found another guy an hour later with the same issue in order to see had to get way too close.

try several scopes at a store at the eye relief the manufacture lists in the manual give or take a 1/4 inch you should be able to see edge to edge clearly.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> that looks like it is mounted awfully far back or has horrible eye relief?


Naw... its perfect. It probably looks wrong, because it doesn't have a big ole 40 or 50 objective hanging out over the barrel.

Here it is, compared to my x39 with a 2-7x32 scope.

I would say the jury is out on the 20MOA rail on this Savage. In this pic, you can see how the angle of the scope is canted..... Not really needed for a brush gun. I may go to a standard rail and put this 20MOA rail on an ELD gun.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Big_John said:


> Scope and rings arrived and I got her put together.... Sure do like the look and feel... and can't wait to poke some holes in some paper.





GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if it works for you
> 
> I like mine a lot farther forward even with the back of the trigger is generally about right
> 
> View attachment 104313


That’s a telling exchange, as everyone holds a rifle differently. The “default” factory-common mounting position for an rifle optic of average eye-relief, assuming the LOP fits the intended shooter, and the shooter is of average build, is to put the ocular lens right over the end of the receiver’s tang (ends up being about halfway between the rear action screw and the knuckle of the shooter’s thumb.

Incidentally, that’s just about the middle between where the two of you have yours mounted.

I wonder how many factory scoped rifle packages ever get adjusted to suit the 99% non-average shooters they end up in the hands of.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s a telling exchange, as everyone holds a rifle differently. The “default” factory-common mounting position for an rifle optic of average eye-relief, assuming the LOP fits the intended shooter, and the shooter is of average build, is to put the ocular lens right over the end of the receiver’s tang (ends up being about halfway between the rear action screw and the knuckle of the shooter’s thumb.
> 
> Incidentally, that’s just about the middle between where the two of you have yours mounted.
> 
> I wonder how many factory scoped rifle packages ever get adjusted to suit the 99% non-average shooters they end up in the hands of.


much less disassembled and lock tite , first thing I do with any gun is not trust what the last owner or factory did mounting the scope 

I am from the turkey neck and cheek weld school or marksmanship so if my neck stretches it the scope needs to move forward to fit which is not always easily accomplished.
turning the body to get closer standing places the rifle closer to you for balance any way , yet allows going prone 
prone it could actually go further forward yet , standing 2x is fairly forgiving on eye relief 
kneeling , sitting and prone all place the body more over the stock than standing.

an adjustable stock would be ideal I have it on other rifles just not this one


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> much less disassembled and lock tite , first thing I do with any gun is not trust what the last owner or factory did mounting the scope
> 
> I am from the turkey neck and cheek weld school or marksmanship so if my neck stretches it the scope needs to move forward to fit which is not always easily accomplished.
> turning the body to get closer standing places the rifle closer to you for balance any way , yet allows going prone
> ...


No doubt. I know of a major manufacturer that use to get at least 40-50 calls every November from new owners, angry that they missed or maimed a deer.. with the first shot out of the rifle (so it was clearly the manufacturer’s fault since they didn’t even shoot it once before it “screwed up”). 

I know of one above ground pool that was destroyed seeing how close a bore sight was on a target mounted to the top of the pool’s ladder.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

.I was at Vortex the day after their gun deer sight in hearing of thier adventures of the day before , guy had come in he bought a fairly expensive scope mounted it to his gun and he was very unhappy that it didn't hit where it should when he shot it , they got him on in about 5 rounds and he left shooting a 1 inch group happy but in his mind for what it cost it should all line up and just work 

people have zero understanding about how things actually work it seems 

I had a young man just turned 12 shooting nice little groups and frustrated that they were not where the cross hairs were , he had played too many video games where the bullet always went to the cross hairs we showed him how to adjust the scope to move the poi to poa. the next challenge was when he left the rest everything moved around too much and he couldn't keep the scope on the target , well that was a whole number of factors that had never occurred to him stance , position ,posture , breathing , strength


----------

